# Birdhouse Ornaments



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I think I have finished with ornaments for the gallery. Here are the last 10 for the gallery. I will have 45 fo these down there plus bells and ornaments. The second picture of the two are for my grandson. He thought he wanted them for mom and dad.


----------

